# Port A reds on the fly...couple of pics



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

Fished Monday with Capt. Ken Jones out of Port Aransas. Tough conditions but perseverance paid off with a few decent fish. At any rate, a day on the water coupled with enough tight lines to keep one's juices flowing and the heart racing is a good day in my book.

I've fished with Capt. Ken several times over the past few years. He's a good guy and works hard to get you on the fish.

Eqpt: Epic glass 8 wt; Orvis Mirage IV; shrimp pattern fly (sealed the deal after trying crab and mullet patterns earlier with little success).


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Thestork (Dec 4, 2018)

What is that wrist strap thingy?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like something to keep from having the rod go overboard when the photo is taken. Wonder if it stays attached during the cast? Nice fish, btw.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice fish. Good to see someone fishing in these tough conditions. Love the rod, I have an Epic fiberglass 6wt that I use all the time in both fresh and saltwater. Really nice casting rod.
Good luck, stay safe


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

*wrist strap*



Thestork said:


> What is that wrist strap thingy?


It's a "Wrist Lock" developed by Lee Wulff. It's designed to keep your wrist from flexing too much during the casting stroke.

I'm a service-connected disabled vet, retired from the U.S.Army many decades ago following a spinal injury. The nerve damage causes muscle weakness, which worsens as I tire. The issues have become more pronounced as I've aged, as well. One might say the Wrist Lock is a crutch. That notwithstanding, if it aids in function I'll use whatever keeps me fishing!

BTW...you can find them online, and they're not expensive.


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Epic rod*



Popperdave said:


> Nice fish. Good to see someone fishing in these tough conditions. Love the rod, I have an Epic fiberglass 6wt that I use all the time in both fresh and saltwater. Really nice casting rod.
> Good luck, stay safe


I really like the way the rod slows down my casting stroke. It seems to do most of the work for me. With the new blank technology, they are definitely NOT your old "buggy whip" style glass rods. Epics are becoming my go-to choices in both fresh and salt, despite having a stable of Helios graphite rods (ZG, 2's and 3's) in a variety of weights.

In recent years, I routinely fish an 8 wt and a 6 wt Epic. They are pricey, but I bought kits for both and found a guy in LA who did a masterful job building them for me. Saved 60% all-in given the price of ready-made rods shipped from New Zealand.

I remain hopeful that states open up this year. My plan to fish across the Rockies last summer from Cimarron to points west were obviously quashed. Couldn't even buy out-of-state licenses in some places, or so I was told when I contacted the various state offices. Fingers are crossed for 2021...I hear the UU Bar, The Rio, The Juan, The Green, The Sac, and The McCloud among others calling my name!


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*Port A reds*

Good to see you dealing with aging by finding ways to cope with the (for all of us) changes that make nearly everything more challenging. I hope you do get your epic journey out west to happen in this difficult time. I missed Alaska this past season after 17 awesome years in a row. At our age the clock is ticking. I already booked this next season up there hoping things will work out. Gives me a reason to hit the tying bench. Tight lines!


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Aging vs. the "outdoors"*

Aging ain't for the faint of heart! Couple that with a line-of-duty injury 40+ years ago that was bad enough to begin with and becomes more problematic as the years go by....well, I just have to keep finding ways to live the life I want and enjoy living it the best I can.

Fortune has smiled on me and I've been privileged to have presented flies to wild 'bows and browns in Scotland, Ireland, Germany, Spain (on the "Hemingway" trail), as well bones, tarpon and various other salty species up and down the Caribbean and in Central America. If the body holds out, Chile, Argentina, NZ, and Kamchatka occupy priority positions on the bucket list. North America (Rockies, Ozarks, northern CA, Canada, and salt on the Atlantic seaboard and the Gulf) gets as much attention as I can muster every year. Want big rainbows on steroids? Try the Bow River system in and around Calgary. It's my absolute favorite river in NA...with a tip of the hat to all who would say that Alaska can't be beat.

My other passion, besides wife and family, is upland hunting. I've got a wonderful versatile partner (Small Munsterlander, Flint...pic attached) who loves to hunt and fish, and otherwise keep me company. We have managed trips around the midwest and western states, and various parts of TX in the five years he's graced me with his presence and unbridled enthusiasm. Fortunately for me, he's good with frequent rest breaks. He seems to possess an innate understanding that Dad doesn't have the motor or the wheels to keep up that breakneck pace in the field.

At any rate, I try to "adapt and overcome." That military mantra has served me well in the years since I hung up the uniform and got on with the rest of my life. Just have to have faith and believe that life's going to give me one more cast....one more point....right, Flint?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Great to see someone getting tight. It has been really tough the last month here in West G bay.


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

*challenging fishing*



Bird said:


> Great to see someone getting tight. It has been really tough the last month here in West G bay.


Yep. So I've heard. Fish down in Port A were verrrry skittish. Had to present perfectly to fish heading out from the edges to deeper water. No joy on those cruising the grass beds.

Thinking about heading over to NOLA or Cocodrie area to pick on some of those LA reds....or vice versa as they might have it! Just need to find a good guide. This time of the year they are mostly booked up. I'm fairly flexible as to days/dates so that may help.

Can anybody on the forum offer a guide suggestion? Fellow I used to fish with out of Hopewell....even did a fantastic Chandeleur trip with him 3 years back....has moved on to FL full time.


----------

